# Canadian Government's Afghan Aid program evaluated - does not fare well



## McG (17 Mar 2015)

It would appear that the government aid program that was to compliment our military efforts has received a less than stellar evaluation.  Unfortunately, I was unsuccessful in finding the audit report which is apparently posted somewhere on a Foreign Affairs website.



> *Canada should have handled Afghan aid program differently, audit concludes*
> Decade-long program, which cost $2.2 billion, depended on U.S. to carry it forward
> Stephanie Levitz
> CBC News
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-should-have-handled-afghan-aid-program-differently-audit-concludes-1.2996713


----------

